# Ramadaan Mubarak - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (16/5/18)

The team at Sir Vape would like to take this time and opportunity to wish all our muslim clients, friends, and family Ramadaan Mubarak. May your prayer, fast, and blessings be accepted in this auspicious month. May you be blessed with good health, prosperity, and may Allah’s blessings always shine upon you and kept in the path of those who are in hes favour. Take care.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8 | Thanks 2


----------

